# Airprint?



## yanouil (7 Juillet 2011)

J'ai une imprimante HP photosmart plus (normalement compatible iOS airprint)

J'ai une question :
Faut-il que l'imprimante soit relier en USB avec le MAC? ou ça marche en sans fils? Perso je ne branche jamais mon mac en USB, j'imprime tout en Wifi.
Y a t'il une mise à jour de l'imprimante à faire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2011)

Si l'imprimante est compatible AirPrint alors tu dois pouvoir imprimer dessus directement sans passer par le Mac! (en WiFi)


----------



## yanouil (7 Juillet 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Si l'imprimante est compatible AirPrint alors tu dois pouvoir imprimer dessus directement sans passer par le Mac! (en WiFi)



En fait, pour en finir je pense qu'elle n'est pas compatible. Je ne comprend pas trop pourquoi d'ailleurs, parce que elle est compatible avec l'application de HP qui permet l'impression des photos...

pufff


----------



## fab350 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je post ici car ça concerne aussi l'impression. Moi je possède une imprimante wifi qui n'est pas compatible AirPrint. Connaissez vous une apps cydia qui permet de remplacer l'airprint mais compatible avec toutes les imprimantes wifi ? 

Maintenant que le jail break est faisable autant en profiter pour des trucs utile. 

Merci bcp


----------



## yanouil (8 Juillet 2011)

fab350 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je post ici car ça concerne aussi l'impression. Moi je possède une imprimante wifi qui n'est pas compatible AirPrint. Connaissez vous une apps cydia qui permet de remplacer l'airprint mais compatible avec toutes les imprimantes wifi ?
> 
> ...



Si c'est une HP, essaye l'app officielle. Dans ce cas, pas besoin de jailbreak...


----------



## fab350 (8 Juillet 2011)

Non c'est pas une HP c'est une canon. L'application officielle je l'ai pour ma canon mais je ne peut imprimer que des photos, donc sans intérêt. Si vous connaissez une apps qui remplace AirPrint je suis tout ouïe. 
Merci


----------

